# a new "Simon's Cat" video! :-D



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Video | Simon's Cat: Santa Claws | Books | guardian.co.uk


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::thumbup::thumbup: I love Simon's cat :thumbup:


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Love Simons Cat:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i LOVE the moment after the disaster, when the cat says, 
_"feed me?... feed me?..."_ :lol:


----------



## AikoYumii (Dec 14, 2010)

Ha that's brilliant! You have to have a cat to be able to write this, the creator has got it spot on!


----------

